
Police Officials: Google and Apple Should Censor Encryption Apps - aburan28
https://motherboard.vice.com/read/police-officials-google-and-apple-should-censor-encryption-apps-in-their-stores
======
jrg
Well that's an article written by someone who's never submitted an app, that
uses encryption, to the App Store.

They're big on ensuring you've applied for the correct export licence from the
USA (because that's where the distribution is technically made from), even if
you're based outside the USA.

(Google just make you say you have, but Apple actually want to see the
approval doc)

------
devhead
Police officials should officiate their employees who should enforce the laws.
This is law enforcement, not law generator or law think tank.

